# Pull Down Bed Gas Strut Replacement



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Hi
We need to replace the struts on our dropdown bed and also the bonnet stay in our 985M. Does anyone know where we can get instructions on how to do this? Caravannes Rapido supplied the struts but did not respond when we emailed for advice on how best to carry out the work. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi this might help you its for a hymer but I recall they are very similar... its worth a starting point for you,

I have taken the following off of the Hymer web site ( hope they dont mind) 
To replace the strut it is very important to make sure there is no residule pressure on the locating pins. To achieve this the bed must be set as high as possible, using the travel strap, empty bed including mattress. Remove the split pins, check that strut is loose on locating pins, remove from the drum end first, fit new strut relocate split pins before lowering the bed. 

The above can be done from inside or by leaning through the door. Peter Hambilton sells the struts as do the Billington group Rotheham.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

manxmaid I've sent you a pm.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Peter Hambilton sells the struts as do the Billington group Rotheham.


Hi Clive,

Also available from any good quality motor factor. I got two for the rear garage door from my local motor factor. They measured the length and end connections, noted the pressure of the old struts, cross referred part Nos and matched them up. 
They ordered two new ones, and sold them to me for less than half the cost of the Hymer units. They do the job a treat.

The bonnet one was too small to match up, so that one "may" have to come from Hymer.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you will find if you read manxmaids post, that he already has the struts.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Manxmaid, further information on replacing the struts can be found on a thread started on the 15/11/ 2010 titled, Replacing strut on drop down bed. Smiler


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

josieb said:


> I think you will find if you read manxmaids post, that he already has the struts.


Hi Josie,

Yes I did read the OP's post thanks, however, the info will be of use to others who may need to purchase similar struts, but may not wish to pay the MH manufacturer's premium prices. For example, I was quoted between £80 and £90 for two struts from Hymer, when the equivalent struts, (in every shape and form, and of a reputable marque), cost £30 to £35 from a decent factor. That's a good saving in anyone's book.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

This link is from another posting and is a very usefull link, they sell and re-gas some struts

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/pages/regassing-service


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------

